# Looking for feedback for SYNTHETINE and SYNTHESELEN



## amateurmale (Aug 30, 2014)

I was considering trying these 2 compounds together since clen gives me muscle cramps after 2 days and because i hate the feeling of trying to run my business while feeling super jittery and cracked out on ECA.

My question is do either of these compounds cause you to get jittery, nauseous etc?  

Is there any real world feedback on these 2 compounds?  

Should I run them together?  

Would they be more effective if ran with ECA or clen? (for the wife since she tolerates them both well) 

Should I run them on or off cycle?

Are they hard on the organs and require supplement support?

How long can you run them?

How long until you "should" notice results with proper diet?

How would you compare their effectiveness to ECA and clen?


(Sorry for the 50 questions…..:action-smiley-055::headbang


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 30, 2014)

I have run both before and liked the results! The effects were the same as the ECA stack without the side effects.

Cycle length varies but from my experience a minimum of 4 months is good. Some use it a minimum of 6 months. Guys like Mike1107 use them most of the year.

They can be run on or off cycle. Of course results from anything are amplified on cycle. 

I would really suggest you read both of these articles:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...-behind-syntheselen-metabolic-stimulator.html

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...-behind-synthetine-lipid-fat-transporter.html

And also review these logs that member have/are run:

synthetine and syntheselen year and a half experience

http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-logs/35934-mike1107-synthetine-syntheselen-log.html

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/35981-ironfists-synthetine-syntheselen-log.html


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 1, 2014)

I assume women can use them too?


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 1, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> I assume women can use them too?



Yes, they are non-hormonal so perfectly safe for female use.


----------



## K1 (Oct 17, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> I assume women can use them too?



There is a member GS on PM whose wife is using at 3mg/ed...He says she is making major changes!

I always believe Queefer's wife was using them a while back and had good things about the results.....


----------

